# What to take to the gym? Newbie..



## still_lookin85 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys..
I always wondered what I should take to the gym. I'm going to start working out soon, and I don't know what to take. Please put up a list of what you guys take. What you were to the gym, what you wear back. If and when you take showers and change. 

My campus has a fitness center in it, but I don't know if I should just shower there, or wait to shower at home, when to change clothes, and etc.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

Typical day?
Water bottle (to refill)
Straps
MP3 Player
Towel (for towel pullups, not sweat  )
Dip Belt

If I am going to shower, then same as above and..
Towel (for drying  )
Change of clothes
Sandals for the bathroom area AND shower
Toiletries (deoderant, shampoo, body wash)
Shaving shit if I am going to shave
Hair gel
Cologne is in the car


----------



## VILBAUGH (Mar 27, 2007)

all of the above, minus the straps.


----------



## RockSolid (Mar 27, 2007)

keep it simple, dont make this some kind of hiking trip.  they probably got drinking fountains and just shower at your dorm or whatever when u get back.  bring a nasty attitude and maybe some weightlifting gloves and you will be fine.  also a notebook if u wanna keep a log.


----------



## Mystik (Mar 27, 2007)

Well id get a backpack put couple waterburger large fries, mini dvd player  coke make sure you have your cell phone handy. Make sure you go and get the smallest freeweight you can find and put it where your eating so nobody thinks bad of you. Dont forget to spill your drink and drop a few fries on the floor. You can pick your nose and scratch yourself to that'll make it all great.

You dont want to be alone on this venture to the gym so use that extra burger and go ask people if they would like to eat with you. Go after the bigger people on the treadmill once the get a wift theyll hop right off.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't shower at my gym... 

I just take water, straps or wraps (depending on the day) and my mp3 player


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 27, 2007)

I take

Mp3 Player & Headphones

In my gym bag
Water Bottle
Straps (hardly use them)
wrist wraps
knee wraps
powerlifting belt
chalk
gloves (never use them anymore, still in there in case a callous breaks open and bleeds and I'm not done working out)
Red Resistance band for rotator cuff work


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 27, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Well id get a backpack put couple waterburger large fries, mini dvd player  coke make sure you have your cell phone handy. Make sure you go and get the smallest freeweight you can find and put it where your eating so nobody thinks bad of you. Dont forget to spill your drink and drop a few fries on the floor. You can pick your nose and scratch yourself to that'll make it all great.
> 
> You dont want to be alone on this venture to the gym so use that extra burger and go ask people if they would like to eat with you. Go after the bigger people on the treadmill once the get a wift theyll hop right off.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2007)

clothes.

ipod.

soap and cleaning stuff.

That's it...


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2007)

for a beginner.

water.

towel.

done.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

Read this thread for a good laugh and a thorough run down on what not to do ... gym idiot sightings.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 28, 2007)

I take my car.



When I actually workout, my gloves and iPod.  The gym supplies towels.


----------



## Phred (Mar 28, 2007)

I take my water.  The ipod, straps, chaulk, etc. are already there.  I workout at my house.  


still_lookin85 said:


> Hey guys..
> I always wondered what I should take to the gym. I'm going to start working out soon, and I don't know what to take. Please put up a list of what you guys take. What you were to the gym, what you wear back. If and when you take showers and change.
> 
> My campus has a fitness center in it, but I don't know if I should just shower there, or wait to shower at home, when to change clothes, and etc.
> ...


----------



## Samo (Mar 28, 2007)

Pen, paper, water bottle......


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most days, just a towel and a drink. On RDL day, straps as well.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Resistance band
sometimes a PL belt
straps(never used them...but I have them, lawl)
lock
pencil
paper
warm up pants/hoody
mp3 player/headphones
sometimes a carb replacement drink
chalk
wrist wraps


----------



## leg_press (Mar 28, 2007)

I usually go to the gym in my workout clothes (hoodie, t-shirt, track boots and trainers) so i just carry my bus pass, gym card, water bottle/energy drink, bottle of protein powder and a towel, if i am showering at the gym I'll have my workout clothes +soap,shampoo etc in the bag.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 28, 2007)

I typically go to the gym in my workout clothes, shower when I get home, dont use a locker, drink water from the water fountains at the gym, and drink my pwo shake once I return home after working out (about 10 minutes away).

So I only bring my ipod to the gym.


----------



## still_lookin85 (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh ok.. thanks a lot guys. I always see people taking huge duffle bags full of stuff to the gym, and I wondered what they had in there.

Hopefully, when I move to my new apartment, I'll be working out more. **crosses fingers**


----------



## Nate K (Mar 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Typical day?
> 
> Towel (for towel pullups, not sweat  )
> Dip Belt
> ...



Am I a wuss for bringing a towel for sweat.  I sweat easily, I thought I was being courteous.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 29, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Am I a wuss for bringing a towel for sweat.  I sweat easily, I thought I was being courteous.




Yeah, I'd hate to see you work so hard in a gym that you actually broke a sweat. Then I want to lay down on a bench where your sweaty ass has been without you having the common courtesy to wipe it off.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

Gloves
Paper with workout on it
Padlock for locker
Backpack for dips/pullups


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2007)

gaz do you seriously not take a towel?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 30, 2007)

slip said:


> gaz do you seriously not take a towel?



I don't...


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2007)

You guys just sweat on all the equipment and leave it there?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 31, 2007)

slip said:


> You guys just sweat on all the equipment and leave it there?



My ass doesn't usually sweat heavily... Also, I hardly use machines so there's not really much to "sweat on." I hardly see anyone else wiping down machines when they're done... Cardio equipment is a different story, I wipe that down.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 31, 2007)

The gym where I used to go had spray bottles and roll after roll of this thick blue tissue to wipe machines/benches down with, the gym close to my new flat as a strict rule : no trainers/towel= no workout


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

slip said:


> You guys just sweat on all the equipment and leave it there?



Yes.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 31, 2007)

well everything i take to the gym is a 1/2 gallon jugg of water and a spare wife beater(workout in one and wear the new one after i'm done). the gym already has Chalk and free towels lol....


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ipod, waterbottle, little piece of paper/pen, and belt depending on day.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

iPOD
sweat band
pack of smokes


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> iPOD
> sweat band
> pack of smokes



roflx294298747825


----------

